# Does anyone know a medicine for IBS?!



## girlbehindthecamera7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm 14 and I have IBS. I hate it.







I hate not being normal or going out with my friends becuase i'm TOO SCARED. Is anyone else like this? I thank God that i don't have IBS-D and that i am homeschooled, that truly is a blessing. I also question him on why he did this to me. But i have to push those thoughts away. I want someone to talk to, becuase i feel like im going in at this alone. Also, has anyone heard of, or used a medicine (other than lax or antidiariahl) that has just helped reduce symptoms? OMG excuse my spelling. I would really like to make some friends here and I am so glad to have found this site. alyssa


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are other medications. Most of them are listed herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/medications in the medications link from the menu bar up near the top of the page.


----------

